# Who eats gou and other freshwater drum?



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Just curious. Also does anybody use them for cut bait?


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know enough to tell if its true or not but I have several friends that swear Gaspergou chunks are the best blue cat bait there is.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They are very edible but the flesh is very firm. Not flaky like crappie or other scale fish.
They are excellent cut bait.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They are very edible but the flesh is very firm. Not flaky like crappie or other scale fish.
They are excellent cut bait.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The computer did a boo boo.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Do y'all use the meat as chunks of cut bait without skin?


----------



## BIGJOUSH (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes they are amazing to use as cut bait, they stay on the hook and are very hard to get off, this past weekend i put jugs out with big chunks of gou cut bait on them, i caught a 40lb, 35lb, 20lb blue cats on them, it drives them crazy, it is my big fish go to bait


----------



## BIGJOUSH (Mar 30, 2010)

Use it with skin on it, as it gives it that extra shine, i loop the hook 2 to 3 times through it, its like leather


----------



## BIGJOUSH (Mar 30, 2010)

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE BIG ONES I GOT THIS WEEKEND CAUGHT ON GOU AND NUMEROUS 10LBERS

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=402724


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool gonna start saving them for bait when motor gets outta the shop and put out some trotlines


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There are killer blue cat bait, I scale them and then cut them into blue cat kibbles, with the skin on you have to use a knife to cut them off the hooks when you are done.
They are very good for chowder type fish recipes, as the meat is very firm and hold together well after cooking. 
I know some folks who fish for them with craw fish and smoke/b-b-q the big ones, I have never tried it prepared that way.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, as said, excellent Blue bait. Sunbeam, we heard you the first time. LOL


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I ate one once. That answer your question?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha I wasn't gonna eat them no matter what. But I did meet a White guy and his wife last weekend while fishn and they were watchn me throw them back and were a little upset. Lol


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have eaten gou its not bad, there are alot worse tasting fish than a gou.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll eat them and actually love to eat them. I'll fillet what I can and throw the rest away. If you are going to use them for bait, put the hook in between the skin and the meat and not through the skin. It will make getting the bait off the hook a lot easier if you don't catch something on it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've eaten them before - didn't even think twice about it. 
The fish looked good, the meat looked good.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

All the ones ive been catching are freshwater drum. Just looked up picture. They any good? According tp tpwd online it says theyre a nice fish to eat.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Gasper Gou*

Just as good as a white bass. They will hit crank baits trolled over a hump hitting the bottom. First time or two thought I foul hooked them. After 8-10, they are hitting the lure.

SSNJOHN


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Eatin a gou is like eatin a hardhead. They are equally bad.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I just caught me a good size gou Saturday and was told they are good so i kept it to try. What is the best way to cook them ? Just fry them up like catfish or what ?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did a mudshark get that one crappie, or was it just hard to get off of the stringer?
A freshwater drum that size does not fry up very well, better have really good teeth to chew through it. That size they make excellent fish chowder.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, wont waste my time on the gou....Thats what happens when a alligator snapper gets a fix on your stringer....


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yort69 said:


> Thanks, wont waste my time on the gou....Thats what happens when a alligator snapper gets a fix on your stringer....


You should have eaten the gou and caught the turtle and eaten it too.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Funny you say that because i did catch him twice and he straitened the hook at the waters edge both times which was fine with me. He would not go away ....The Gou is in the freezer. It will either be sampled or used as catfish bait or both....



Gator gar said:


> You should have eaten the gou and caught the turtle and eaten it too.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

never did eat a hard head, but in my opinion gou is as good as catfish.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Medulla use to take them and boil them in a mesh bag in crab boil and swore they were very good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gator gar, the drum run is on below the dam, Matt and I caught them up to 10 pounds on striper jigs the last time the flow was below a million cfs.
There are many folks who fish just for them in the tail race this time of year.
The rig I see them use is pretty unique too, a drop sinker with short leader and a very long line with the hook, craw fish for bait.
Two shad heads will tear them up too.
And no worry about any size, minimum length etc..any and all you want!


----------

